# Bathtub surround - quarter round?



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

I installed the bathtub surround last night, and would like a little piece of trim to go around the edges of the surround where it meets the painted wall, ie. up the front of the two side pieces and across the top of the side pieces and the back wall.
Have you guys seen any pics of something like this done..maybe white vinyl quarter round? 

I also have a slight height difference between the piece on the right wall and the piece on the back wall at the top, so I would router out the thickness of the other piece in whatever trim i would use to "hide" the difference in height..

any thoughts?

Thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Vinal trim is the right idea but I would choose something like a 1x2 rather than a quarter round, or mabe the quarter round on top of the 1x2.


----------

